
Aaron Mentele: "The good touch / bad touch of small business growth" - joshclark
http://charisma18.com/2007/06/26/the-good-touch-bad-touch-of-small-business-growth/
======
fschlomka
Right on Aaron! Too many of us get buried in work resulting in lower
productivity even as we think that we are keeping on top. I'm a big fan on the
'one day off a week' rule. No matter what, take that day off. Turn the cel
off. Go to the beach. Make love with your significant other, or whatever else
takes you out of yourself. After all the ultimate goal of business success is
enhancing our quality of life . . . isn't it?

~~~
amentele
Yeah, I need to work on that.

